# Panda??



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

So can someone please explain this panda colour to me!? 
I've never seen it up until recently.. Is it a recognized colour? Or a fad colour?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It is a genetic mutation. No, it is not recognized by the SV. there is a lot of controversy to whether there is a mix in the bunch but the breeder had the genetic testing done.
Phenom Shepherds - Genetic Panda Info


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Great link Jax thank you!


----------

